
The Attention Economy: An Overview - danw
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/attention_economy_overview.php
======
jwecker
I remember this from Jon Katz (the regular slashdot guest that everyone hated,
but that was insightful a lot of the time until he disappeared). It stuck with
me. I think it's fundamental to understanding our generation.

http://features.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=01/06/20/1457228

------
herdrick
Sure seemed like 1999 faux-authoritative BS.

On the other hand, I'm pretty busy so I just skimmed it.

